# Brindles and a banded, my petstore finds



## kates (Jan 3, 2011)

I visited a pet store I had not been to, and while looking at the sale mice I spied that distinctive brindle pattern in some cages on a shelf above...I asked the owner and he said those were his breeders, but that he wasn't having much luck breeding them. I begged and pleaded, and he sold me the yellow brindle buck and a yellow/white and brindle doe.
























They look a little older age, with that yellow overweight problem. But they are much larger bodied than anything else I have seen here, and of course brindled! Very excite! If my understanding is right, they should not be bred together (I think that was the store owner's breeding problem, and the obesity). 








Also in the feeder bin I found a very large black doe with a wide white band. 








Haven't seen anything like this at any petstore... I think she came from some kind of thoughtfully-bred line of meeces from somewhere... 
















and a little pregnant baby doe that i think is an argente cream. Thanks for looking...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That one solidly brindled mousie is very, very nice. Some of the others do look a bit old, probably old enough that should not be bred if they are does. The little doe is a normal argent, her orange and silver will probably darken as she ages; you say she's pregnant? If so she will need extra protein and probably calcium; soymilk is good, cooked egg yolk is the best.. bits of cooked chicken or tuna. Fresh greens (spinach, dandelion, etc.) a source of high quality vegetable oil should bring the shine back to the coats of of a couple. Safflower seeds in small quantities (3 or four a day) are good, linseed. I avoid sunflowers and peanuts as they can cause allergic problems, and pet quality sunflower seed and peanuts can be contaminated with toxins from mold.

Sorry....you didn't ask for advice...just at loose ends tonight at home.


----------



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

The local pet store here has about 20 mice that look like your solid brindle. Is this something that doesn't show up very often? If I recall, all the ones at the local store are males. Should I look in to getting one?


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

I had a very exciting petshop purchase the other day, brindles and snow tigers!!!!!!! i was shocked to see them and snapped them up straight away lol, i"ll post pic's soon


----------



## kates (Jan 3, 2011)

moustress said:


> That one solidly brindled mousie is very, very nice. Some of the others do look a bit old, probably old enough that should not be bred if they are does. The little doe is a normal argent, her orange and silver will probably darken as she ages; you say she's pregnant? If so she will need extra protein and probably calcium; soymilk is good, cooked egg yolk is the best.. bits of cooked chicken or tuna. Fresh greens (spinach, dandelion, etc.) a source of high quality vegetable oil should bring the shine back to the coats of of a couple. Safflower seeds in small quantities (3 or four a day) are good, linseed. I avoid sunflowers and peanuts as they can cause allergic problems, and pet quality sunflower seed and peanuts can be contaminated with toxins from mold.





moustress said:


> Sorry....you didn't ask for advice...just at loose ends tonight at home.


Hi, thanks for the advice, very appreciated always I do think the little one is preg, but she may just be fat from being a baby. I try to feed the meeces good fats and oils, but I didn't know i should avoid the peanuts and sunflower seeds, but that is something I will do now. Will have to do some more cooking and grocery shopping The solid brindle is a male, others are females although the broken brindle girl was in with a male mouse when I bought her....
Where i am from in Colorado, I have never EVER seen a brindle mouse at the petstores. Someone somewhere may breed or own colors such as brindle in CO but I check the petstores regularly and haven't ever seen any. The fact that the store owner had them separate from his feeder and pet stock and marked "do not sell" makes me think he got them from someone who specifically bred them but I could be wrong. I was excited, but i do live in Colorado which is basically Antarctica when it comes to fancy meece color varieties :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If the brindle is A^vy he will tend to be a bit of a porker, as do all yellow/red meeces in that locus. the A^vy is dominant if you are thinking of breeding at some point. It's not that unusual to find them at pet stores, but have you noticed that you hardly ever find what you want when you want it? And somebody else who is just a little too far (or a lot) away has plenty of them for adoption?


----------



## kates (Jan 3, 2011)

lol I know, its amazing how fast mice go through the pet stores, at least here in CO the petco will have like a hundred in a cage on Tuesday and by that weekend down to only 5 or 6. So when I am in town and happen to go by a pet store it can be drought or flood, haha. i do want to breed the Avy buck, I was thinking black to darken the brindle pattern....


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

The first mouse is a *carbon copy* :shock: (NO JOKE!) of my doe Twix. I swear to god when I saw it I thought it was her. The only difference is that her middle stripe is thinner! :lol:


----------

